# The Hollow - Halloween 2011



## Beffcake666 (Oct 25, 2010)

My first video of our small yard haunt. Better late then never.

Enjoy!

-Beffcake


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great video!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Beffcake, you have a great haunt. I love the graveyard, and the tombstones were awesome. I loved the 'jump-up' spider at the cemetary fence. Did you make all the tombstones? The fog effect and lighting were a very nice touch. Brings the haints in!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice. Love your sound track!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am in awe! There's something truly amazing about cemeteries!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really well done video - the soundtrack set the mood beautifully.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job. I love the spider!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that!!


----------



## Beffcake666 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you everyone.

Pumpkin5 - yes all of the tombstones are home made.

-Beffcake


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Nice work on the headstones! Great video as well. Did you use more than 1 fog machine? You seem to have a lot of fog, it worked really well for your haunt.


----------



## mustbehardtospel (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice work. The tombstones look great and I love your inclusion of a "Baby" marker in the family plot. I find those to be both creepy and sad at the same time, so I appreciate the detail.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

OK i must know how you did the open and closing letters in your video
PLEASE


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome!!!!! Love it!


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Whats not to love?? A really great display!! I could've spent hours watching the ToT's getting spooked by the jumping spider!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Another great display in a smaller yard! You got it all right! Very enjoyable to watch!


----------



## Beffcake666 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you again for all the kind words.

I am using 4 1000W fog machines: 
1 in the spider box using a diffuser 
1 in the porch for the FCG
1 for the fog chiller
1 on the balcony that is also using a diffuser

I have the jumping spider in a push button trigger, it provides me with hours of entertainment. 

My opening and closing titles I whipped up real quick using Nuke. Nuke is visual effects compositing software that I use for work. I'm a visual effects artist for TV and feature film. You can check out some my work on my demo reel my YouTube channel 

-Beffcake


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Great video and nice work. What is the sound track from?


----------



## Beffcake666 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sound track is from Lustmord. I also use Lustmord in the haunt from large speakers with creepy voices coming from small speakers hidden behind the tombstones.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice.....!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, everything in your video goes together so seamlessly. Loved the lighting, fog and the soundtrack. Very nice!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey man the sound was awesome, very creepy. Great production. Loved the smoking spider too!


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 17, 2011)

Love the graveyard. I sooo gotta get me a fog machine.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent cemetery! Great job on all your props and great job on the video as well!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

friggin awesome!!!graveyard is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking graveyard. Looks like you may have fogged the whole neighborhood.


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Sounded like Lustmord on the soundtrack. Great tombstones.


----------



## Hysteria17 (Jun 15, 2012)

Awesome video, and Haunt! The cemetary was very cool, and you did a nice job with the lighting and creating a nice creepy atmosphere.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That looks incredible! You did a super job! Lighting, fog, props, music all spectacular! Very cool!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this! Awesome video and haunt! I'm definitely coming by this year to check it out. Great job!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow that was great, I enjoyed watching the videos.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Not sure how I missed this last year. This is fantastic!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I really enjoyed your yard haunt. Great job on you video also it made it a pleasure to watch! Very cool!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That was impressive, and a very well made video! Thanks!


----------



## Halloween Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome haunt! Love the atmosphere of the graveyard. Btw nice Dark Tower reference!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice B666......Can We get that sound scape...?


----------

